# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  السمسم كنز المعادن والفيتامينات وقلعة البروتين

## أبو المهندي

السمسم كنز المعادن والفيتامينات وقلعة البروتين 



يسمى بالعربي (( سمسم ))
وفي بلاد المغرب الإسلامي يسمى (( جنجلان ))
Juljulan, Zelzlane, Sumsum, Simsim 

ويسمى بالإنجليزية 

Semsem, Gingelly 

وبالفرنسي

Sésame, Teel, Till 

وبالألماني 

Sesam, Vanglo 

وبالأسباني

Ajonjol&iacute;, Sésamo 

وبالصيني
芝麻 [zhī m&aacute;], 胡麻 [h&uacute; m&aacute;] 
Zhi ma, Zi ma, Zi Moa, Hu ma 


وبالياباني 

胡麻 
ごま 
ゴマ, シマ 
Goma, Sima 

وبالكوري

Chamggae, Cham-kkae, Ggaessi, Ssisaem, Ggae, Kkae 


السمسم نبات عشبى حولى، يحمل أسماء أخرى مثل: السمسق، والجلجلان، مستوطن فى شرق الهند، ويزرع فى بلاد المناطق الحارة من آسيا، مثل الصين، وأفريقيا، مثل السودان، وأمريكا اللاتينية، مثل المكسيك.

صورة البذور المستخدمة للطعام وللعلاج والتي يستخر منها الزيت



والأسم الإنجليزى للسمسم sesame . مشتق من الأسم العربى السمسم simsim. ويرتد ذلك الأسم العربى إلى الأسم المصرى القديم semsent . والذى وجد مدونا على أوراق البردى التى كانت تسرد الكثير من أسماء الأعشاب والتوابل التى كانت تستخدم فى ذلك الوقت فى الحضارة المصرية القديمة، والتى اكتشفها فى العصر الحديث المنقب الأثرى الألمانى الأصل إيبرس Ebers. 
يصل طول نبات السمسم إلى 2 متر، وله أزهار وردية اللون، وعند النضج تتحول إلى كبسولات مليئة بأنواع السمسم، الأبيض، والأسود، والبنى. وما أن تنضج تلك الكبسولات حتى تتفجر من تلقاء نفسها مبعثرة السمسم على الأرض، ومن هنا ظهرت العبارة الشائعة التى تقول: (أفتح يا سمسم)، فى القصة الشهيرة - ألف ليلة وليلة – فصل (على بابا، والأربعين حرامى).
وقد عرف السمسم فى بلاد الشرق الأقصى والأوسط، وتم استعماله للحصول منه على زيت السمسم، وذلك ما قبل التاريخ، منذ 3000 عام قبل الميلاد المزعوم.


صورة لسمسم الأسود
black sesame seed






القيمة الغذائية لنبات السمسم. 
يحتوى السمسم على البروتين، والكالسيوم، والمعادن، وفيتامين E. وفيتامين A. كما يحتوى أيضا على زيت صحى غير مشبع والذى يطلق عليه الزيت الأحادى غير المشبع monounsaturated fat. وهو زيت مقاوم جيد للتأكسد نظرا لوجود مركبين هامين به – ينفرد السمسم عن غيره من النباتات الأخرى باحتوائه عليهما - وهما الليجنان lignan. والسيسامين sesamin. واللذان يعتبران من الحوافظ الطبيعية لمواد الطعام، ومضادات قوية للأكسدة.
كما أن هذان المركبان معا يمكن أن يثبطا امتصاص الكلوستيرول من القناة الهضمية، وأيضا يمنعان تصنيع المزيد من الكلوستيرول فى الكبد، والمحصلة هى أن نسبة الكلوستيرول فى الدم قد تنخفض عند بعض المرضى.

زيت السمسم لا يحتوى على الكلوستيرول، وبه 50 % من الزيوت الأحادية الغير مشبعة، وعلى الذين هم فى - حمية للطعام - أن لا يسرفوا فى تناول بذور السمسم أو منتجاته المتاحة فى الأسواق. كما يحتوى السمسم على قدر كبير من الماغنسيوم الذى يساعد الجهاز العصبى، والأعصاب عامة على أن تظل سليمة وتعمل بكفاءة. 
نصف كوب من السمسم يحتوى على قدر كبير من عنصر الكالسيوم الذى يوازى ثلاث مرات ما هو موجود فى نصف كوب مماثل من الحليب كامل الدسم. 
وعلى الرغم من أن بذور السمسم غنية جدا فى القيمة الغذائية، لكنه من الصعب أن نأكل الكثير منها حتى تفى بالغرض المطلوب، وإن أكلت الكثير منه، فإنه يصبح من الصعب هضمه، ولذلك فإنه يمكن استبدال بذور السمسم بمعجون السمسم أو ما يعرف بالطحينة.



وزيت السمسم من الزيوت الجيدة، وهو يمثل نسبة 47% من وزن بذور السمسم، 
ويعرف تجاريا فى اللهجة المصرية ثدييت - السيرج أو الشيرج - إذ يطبخ به الطعام بعيدا عن درجات الحرارة العالية، والزيت له رائحة مستحبة، وطعم حلو المذاق مثل طعم المكسرات، كما أن بذور السمسم تستعمل فى كثير من أصناف المخبوزات، وبعض الأطعمة. ومخلفات بذور السمسم بعد العصر تعتبر غذاء جيد غنى بالبروتين، تتناوله الماشية كعلف جيد للنمو. 
وفى المطبخ الصينى يهتمون كثيرا بأكل السمسم المملح – وذلك بوضع (ثمانية) أجزاء من السمسم المحمص إلى (جزء واحد) من ملح البحر – وطحن الجميع طحنا جيدا، ووضعه فى ملاحة على المائدة للاستخدام عند الحاجة، والرش منه على أطباق السلاطة، والخضراوات، والحساء. 

حمض الفيتيك HPLC
حمض الفيتيك phytic acid. أو سادسى إسترات الإزينتول 6-phosphate ester of inositol ويرمز له IP6 (phytic acid,phytin). هو حمض هام جدا لحاجات الجسم كى يعمل بصورة سليمة، حيث يمتزج عنصرى الكالسيوم والماغنسيوم لتكوين أملاح الفيتين، بالإضافة للفوسفات العضوية، حيث يشكلا أساس الطاقة اللازمة للجسم للقيام بالعمليات الحيوية التى يجريها فى كل لحظة. 
وحمض الفيتيك، يوجد فى بذور السمسم، ونخالة الخثدي (الردة)، ودقيق الصويا، والفجل بأنواعه، والبازلاء، كما يوجد تركيز مناسب من أملاح – الفيتات – فى نخالة الأرز البنى الخام قد تصل ما بين 9.5 - 14 %. لذا فإن الأرز الخام يعتبر جيد ومفيد للجسم بصفة عامة، ويعتبر من العناصر الهامة المضادة للأكسدة. 
وأهم منافع حمض الفيتيك، هو اختزال المعادن الثقيلة المتراكمة فى الجسم، أو ما يعرف بالعلاج الكُلاّبيّ chelation. وبها يتم العمل على التخلص من تلك المعادن الضارة على الجسم، ومن أمثلة ذلك : اتحاد أملاح الفيتات مع عنصر الحديد، أو أملاح الكالسيوم الزائدة وتخليص الجسم منهما، أو إلغاء ضررهما على الجسم قبل أن يقع.
كما أن تناول (حمض الفيتيك) يحول دون حدوث الحصوات المختلفة فى الجهاز البولى، أو المرارة، وأيضا يحول دون حدوث بعض أمراض السرطان المختلفة، كما أنه يخلص الجسم من الروائح الكريهة، والنفس الكريه، ويحول دون التسمم الحاد الناجم عن شرب الكحول. كما أنه يحسن من طعم اللحوم والأسماك عند تناولها.


ان الجنس Sesamum التابع للعائلة السمسمية يحتوي علي أكثر من 30 نوع ومجموعة كبيرة من الاصناف. وان العالم linne صنف جنس السمسم Sesamum الي نوعين موزعين هما :

Sesamum indium L
Sesamum orientale L
وان هذين النوعين ينموان في أفريقيا الاستوائية ويمكن تقسيم اصناف السمسم الي مجموعتين رئيسيتين هما :

1-اصناف نافضة أو منفرطة الثمار Shaltering varieties :- وهي تلك الاصناف التي تنفرط بذورها عند النضج.

2-اصناف غير نافضة أو غير مفرطة الثمار non shattering varieties هناك عدة أصناف من السمسم هي:

الصنف الأحمر
الذي يتميز ببذوره الحمراء الداكنة اللون غزير النمو الخضري والتفريع حيث يصل طول النبات إلى 115 سم عند نهاية موسم النمو وتتراوح إنتاجية هذا النوع من 240 -525 كجم للفدان.

الصنف الأبيض
تتميز بذوره باللون الأبيض ونباتاته طويلة تصل إلى 140 سم وهو متوسط التفريع تبلغ إنتاجيته حوالي 525 كجم للفدان.

وهناك صنف أسود كما موضح بالصوره يعد أغنى أصناف السمسم بالقيمة الغذائية والزيت ويستخدم بكثرة في الهند 
وهو من المقويت الجنسية وكثرة استعماله تجعل شعر الرأس أسود وقيل أنه يغير الشعر الأبيض إلى أسود.
وبذور السمسم السوداء هي مصدر جيد جدا للكالسيوم، وقد أظهرت الدراسات أن غرام واحد من البذور يحتوي على حوالي 85 ملليغرام من الكالسيوم. بذور السمسم الأسود أيضا تحتوي على كميات عالية من البروتين،و الحديد والفوسفور والمغنيسيوم. وتستخدم بذور السمسم الأسود لمساعدة المرضى على الشفاء من الأمراض الخطيرة، كالحمى، وعلاج الإمساك وتشجيع حركات الأمعاء العادية. بعض الأطباء يوصي باستخدام بذور السمسم الأسود مع عشب بوليغونوم للحفاظ على شعر الشخص وتسويده.



القيمة الغذائيةللسمسم. 



Nutritional data per 100g
Alanine - 0.927 g
Arginine - 2.630 g
Ash - 4.45 g
Aspartic acid - 1.646 g
Calcium, Ca - 975 mg
Carbohydrate, by difference - 23.45 g
Carotene, beta - 5 mcg
Copper, Cu - 4.082 mg
Cystine - 0.358 g
Energy - 2397 kj
Energy - 573 kcal
Fatty acids, total monounsaturated - 18.759 g
Fatty acids, total polyunsaturated - 21.773 g
Fatty acids, total saturated - 6.957 g
Fiber, total dietary - 11.8 g
Folate, DFE - 97 mcg_DFE
Folate, food - 97 mcg
Folate, total - 97 mcg
Glutamic acid - 3.955 g
Glycine - 1.215 g
Histidine - 0.522 g
Iron, Fe - 14.55 mg
Isoleucine - 0.763 g
Leucine - 1.358 g
Lysine - 0.569 g
Magnesium, Mg - 351 mg
Manganese, Mn - 2.460 mg
Methionine - 0.586 g
Niacin - 4.515 mg
Pantothenic acid - 0.050 mg
Phenylalanine - 0.940 g
Phosphorus, P - 629 mg
Phytosterols - 714 mg
Potassium, K - 468 mg
Proline - 0.810 g
Protein - 17.73 g
Riboflavin - 0.247 mg
Selenium, Se - 5.7 mcg
Serine - 0.967 g
Sodium, Na - 11 mg
Sugars, total - 0.30 g
Thiamin - 0.791 mg
Threonine - 0.736 g
Total lipid (fat) - 49.67 g
Tryptophan - 0.388 g
Tyrosine - 0.743 g
Valine - 0.990 g
Vitamin A, IU - 9 IU
Vitamin B-6 - 0.790 mg
Vitamin E (alpha-tocopherol) - 0.25 mg
Water - 4.69 g
Zinc, Zn - 7.75 mg


القيمة العلاجية لزيت السمسم.
يحافظ على الشرايين من التصلب، ويحول دون حدوث النوبات القلبية، كما أنه ملين للإخراج، وربما يكون مسهل لو أعطى بكميات كبيرة. 
يدخل زيت السمسم فى بعض صناعات مواد التجميل لما له من خواص جيدة على الشكل العام للجلد، كما يدخل فى صناعة المراهم والكريمات المضادة للحروق. 
وفى الهند يعتبر زيت السمسم عنصر هام فى المطبخ الهندى لتحضير الكثير من ألوان الطعام. 
يستعمل فى تدليك الشعر المتساقط فيقويه ويعيد له رونقه وحيويته. 
مفيد لمرضى الربو، حيث يقشع المخاط المتكون فى الشعب الهوائية ويعمل على فتحها من بعد ضيق. 
يزيد من قوة الباه عند الرجال، ويدر الحليب والطمث عند السيدات. 
المصدر
http://islamicpm.alafdal.net/

----------

